# Archer the ring bearer



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

His bow tie bib and pillow came in today! He's such a dapper man and I can't wait to see him wear it next Saturday! Oh, and my wedding


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

The pink pillow


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

WOW!! Great pictures.
Archer's really handsome.
The tie matches his tongue.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

great!!!!!!!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Thanks! I had to choose wedding colors that wouldn't clash with the dogs  He's such a good boy  always letting me dress him up. And he never complains. I'm almost as excited to see Archer and Lottie all dressed up as I am to see my own dress.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

He is so handsome may steal the show. Congratulations on your up in coming wedding enjoy.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh he's a doll. Be sure to share pictures of it all. Best wishes to you and your fiancé. I hope your nuptials are everything you want them to be.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

How exciting (jumping up and down for you all)
Congratulations
What a wonderful addition to your wedding!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Adorable! Can't wait to see the wedding pictures!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh my goodness!!! I can't wait! Post the link of pics here after the wedding  I don't want to have to stalk the forum to see because I think I would. This makes me so excited! Congrats! Oh and on the wedding also (; hehe


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Archer looks so handsome, great you're including him in your ceremony.

Congratulation to you, I know your special day will be very beautiful.
Wishing you a long and happy life together.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

My 20 year old daughter always says Axl will be her ring bearer. Hopefully she doesn't get married for another 5 years at least and he's still around to do it.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Go Archer! I tried putting a hat on Henry once. He did not approve.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

alphadude said:


> My 20 year old daughter always says Axl will be her ring bearer. Hopefully she doesn't get married for another 5 years at least and he's still around to do it.


You could just toss a frisbee toward the groom and Ax would catch it, right? Having the fur kids in the wedding is the one thing I like about having a big wedding. I wanted to elope!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Today was the big day! I don't have pictures to share just yet but I had to say just how funny Archer was and how great Lottie did. They both pulled a bit for the groomsman and bridesmaid that walked them down the aisle but when they were standing in line Lottie was better than I could have ever imagined. She sat like a little princess and posed for pictures with all my beautiful bridesmaids. Archer, who's always the good dog, was a bit naughty. Even at 11 am, it was already over 75 degrees and very sunny. After he got up in line with the groomsmen and I walked down the aisle he apparently got too warm in the sun and decided the shade would be better. So he pulled the poor groomsman towards Brandens parents so he could sit in the shade under their chairs :doh:


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Kate
Congratulations on your marriage.
Hurry, hurry we all want to see pictures of Archer and Lottie and YOU !!!
Barbara


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Handsome boy!  I bet he did a great job.

Congratulations on the wedding!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

This is very exciting news!!! I wish you the best of luck, Kate! And I congratulate Branden. I can't believe we are lucky enough to have you posting news on your wedding day. I cannot wait to see the pictures, and I hope we get to see you (at least some of you) as well as Archer!!

Big hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Congratulations! I can not wait to see pictures (after you finish your honeymoon of course, first things first).


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations! Cannot wait to see pictures.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Here's Lottie! She's perfect  we had such an early wedding. Now we get to relax at our hotel before we fly out tomorrow. It's lovely.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I just saw this post. Congratulations!! I can't wait to see pictures of the happy event.


Oh I see is was posting just as you posted a picture. Beautiful bridesmaid dresses -- it all looks so elegant.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

*Beautiful!*

Katie!

This is just beautiful!!! Lottie looks spectacular and the bridesmaids' dresses are my favorite color! The flowers are wonderful, too. The old-fashioned bouquets are the kind I requested for my wedding back in 1977. I never see them anymore and they coordinate so beautifully with Lottie's garland. You have exquisite taste!

NewfieMom


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Congrats! Have a great honeymoon!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Congratulations! I know you've been planning your big day for so long. Looks like you had a beautiful ceremony. Enjoy life with one another for many years to come. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yay!! Beautiful!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, wishing you a lifetime of happiness together. 

The Bridesmaid dresses are beautiful and Lottie looks so adorable, she's such a lovely girl. 
Looking forward to seeing more pictures. 

Enjoy your honeymoon.


----------



## loraliromance (May 7, 2014)

Aww, so beautiful. Archer looks so unbelievably handsome! I hope my Archer (that you actually helped me name a while back, thanks!) will grow up just as lovely.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I am starting to get more pictures to share  http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/316730-wedding-pictures.html


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Loved the photos. May God pour out his blessing on you and your hubby.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Congratulations! It looked like a beautiful wedding made extra special with Archer and Lottie. May you have much happiness in the years to come.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Great pictures!


----------

